# Need a Modem+Router for 2 bedroom flat



## Techguy (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi guys, 

I need a wifi network at home, will have to purchase a wifi modem+router.
Please recommend.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 10, 2015)

Get TP Link W8968 v3


----------



## Techguy (Aug 10, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Get TP Link W8968 v3



How's the wifi range? I'm reading conflicting reviews on flipkart. 
someone says theres some antenna issue. It's anyday better than the Dlink 2750u though right?
Does anyone here use the W8968v3 ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 10, 2015)

Flipkart reviews are kinda stupid. 

Using W8968 v2 here without any issues.


----------



## bibinjohn (Aug 10, 2015)

TP Link W8968 is very good.. buy it.. tplink have replacement warranty.


----------

